# New to the forums. A WIP Paring Knife and first stab at a short Usuba.



## DanielC

//


----------



## WildBoar

Welcome!

Make sure you read this -- it will make your entry into KKF a bit smoother: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12660-Information-amp-Guidelines-for-Posting


----------



## DanielC

Oh wow. Wrong forum then? My apologies, I thought this particular section was reserved for WIP's.


----------



## daveb

Wildboar was typing while I was still reading. 

Daniel - Welcome to the forum. That said if you intend to solicit business, show articles for sale, etc, via this forum there are rules for potential vendors. Pls check them out.


----------



## DanielC

I'm reading them now. Quite a laundry list of stern rules and fees. Maybe in the future I will consider a subscription. As for now I will lurk. Thanks guys.


----------



## mhlee

DanielC said:


> I'm reading them now. Quite a laundry list of stern rules and fees. Maybe in the future I will consider a subscription. As for now I will lurk. Thanks guys.



The rules aren't stern. They're there because we have great vendors that have paid to be here.


----------



## DanielC

Understandable. Apologies for wording. They were simply a shock being a new member is all.


----------



## daveb

No problem. Hang around, participate in discussion, all that good stuff. But if you want to participate as a commercial entity then you need to join as a commercial entity.


----------



## DanielC

Sounds good. Thanks Dave. :thumbsup:


----------

